

Create a DNS record for an IP address instantly - oceanician
http://ipq.co

======
JeremyBanks
Having it provide a button to fill in the user's IP (or perhaps doing so by
default) might be useful.

~~~
keefe
extremely this... that takes down a huge barrier to entry for a totally
trivial cost

~~~
jpcx01
Hmm... I can't see that being terribly useful. I think having it there as a
default would be a distraction.

If anything, should be a button or something for "use my ip address". But I
imagine the 95% use case being people with cloud servers, not trying to get a
hostname for thier current computer's ip address.

~~~
astrodust
What's wrong with leaving a default in there being your current IP? I think
you're wrong in your assumption that people want to use something as transient
as this for a server. If you have a server, you probably have a domain.

This is a great service for assigning a name to your home or office router and
then using that for NATting in.

------
stevefink
Perhaps I'm missing something, but what exactly is appealing about this
service and/or is new and innovative? It's trivial enough to put a web
interface in front of BIND or djbdns to replicate this behavior to where I'm
trying to understand why this got ranked highly? I am by no means bashing the
creator of this service nor the service itself - I'd just like to understand
what additional value is being provided here that does not already exist?

~~~
equark
You boot up an ec2 instance and want to give a domain name to a friend that
isn't 100 characters long. How much effort does it take you setup your bind
solution? Particularly if you've never setup dns before. Can I do this given
that I'm not running any other servers? The popularity of dyndns should give
you a sense of demand.

~~~
keefe
that being said you can do this for free @ dyndns with only slightly more
effort

~~~
tc23emp
DynDNS now limits new accounts to only 2 free subdomains.

------
code_duck
That's pretty interesting. Somewhat like DDNS, but not as useful?

I don't know if I want an ipq.co address, but I just realized - could I use my
own DNS hosting (through slicehost, linode, whatever) to assign domain names
to arbitrary IP addresses?

Like, if I own garlicgargle.com, and I have another system with a static IP,
does that mean I can just assign salty.garlicgargle.com to that IP and it
works fine? Sorry for the basic question, I guess I don't understand doing
much with DNS beyond the common tasks.

~~~
jrockway
Yes. It's called an A record.

~~~
code_duck
It's called a different use of an A record than what I'm used to.

I'm talking about some totally unconnected system on a different network.

Seems kind of odd to me, what's stopping me from calling my own ip address
google.com? I don't know what that would do for me, of course.

Like I said, I know that sounds pretty basic but it's a different way of
thinking about this for me, i.e. I've realized I could give my home system,
which has a static IP, a domain name that is a subdomain of one of our work
computers, which would have been really handy like... last year.

~~~
il
Google's domain is pointed at Google nameservers.

If you point a domain you control to your own nameserver, you can direct it to
any IP you want, on any network.

~~~
code_duck
Aha, that's the catch. Thanks for the info.

~~~
mthoms
Not necessarily a catch though. Many (most?) registrars and web hosts provide
name servers free for their users (GoDaddy lets you do this for example). If
you can add/edit DNS records can point a subdomain anywhere you like.

~~~
code_duck
But, that doesn't mean I'm free to point evildomain.google.com to anywhere I
prefer, right?

~~~
prodigal_erik
You can do that, but nobody believes your nameserver is authoritative for
questions about google.com, so it will only affect someone whom you can
persuade to use yours as their default nameserver. Everyone else who asks the
"com" top-level domain nameservers who is authoritative for google.com is
going to be sent to GOOG's nameservers, not yours, so names you define will be
invisible to them.

------
ollysb
Love the "once we implement it" for making updates, very lean.

------
cfaulkingham
I am not sure how I feel about this. A domain name implies ownership of the
site.

It's kind of like reverse domain hijacking.

See, <http://hackernews.ipq.co/>

Am I missing something?

~~~
blahhah
On top of it I was able to create an account on hackernews.ipq.co version of
hackers news called blahhah.

Maybe y-combinator doesn't care but I think I would!

~~~
tc23emp
Why should anyone care? You would do more damage by pointing to a fake site
like countless phishing sites already in existence.

------
paraschopra
Interesting. Thinking about possible use cases. Any ideas?

~~~
strick
I just used it to give an easy-to-remember name to a rackspace cloud server I
spun up yesterday. This is a throw-away server I'll likely nuke within a
month, but for now I will remember how to get back without needing to memorize
the IP address.

~~~
forensic
>needing to memorize the IP address

Really?

------
gm_
I get an error when trying to create a record with an email address - "doesn't
look like an email address".

Tried it with an ISP email address, and a gmail address.

~~~
kree10
I'm getting "The change you wanted was rejected. Maybe you tried to change
something you didn't have access to." for every IP address I try: my current
Comcast address, and the addresses of a few servers I work on. I also put in
66.220.147.22 (www.facebook.com) just to see what it would do, and got the
same message. I'm leaving the optional name and e-mail fields blank.

------
jncraton
I'm not really sure what I would use this for. It's nice to have DNS for a box
at home, but those aren't usually on a static IP. If my IP is dynamic, I'd
probably go with a service like DynDNS which keeps my DNS record updated as
the IP address changes.

------
snorkel
I can dig it. It's useful when tossing up a web server on a cloud host that
assigns an ugly external host name and I'd rather address it by a cleaner host
name.

------
karteek
I love that home.ipq.co resolves to 127.0.0.1

------
thehodge
Nice and simple interface, Love it :)

~~~
Goladus
Too simple, for me. What if I want to remove the record? Or change the record?
I can't tell whether I'll be able to do it or not (I know email doesn't work
yet, but is there any other way? No way to tell). If the answer, as I suspect,
is that you can't then it's a simple interface because it's a tool that can
only do one very limited thing really well.

------
nirajr
Very useful. Promptly bookmarked.

~~~
paolomaffei
What for?

------
president
what's the difference between this and bit.ly?

~~~
rahoulb
bit.ly does 301 redirects with analytics. this assigns domain names to ip
addresses

